# Closest place to Las Vegas to harvest my own BBQ wood?



## John Goostree (Oct 2, 2019)

I would love to find some dead trees somewhere and harvest my own BBQ wood, Oak, whatever I could use. I've been trying to Google it but I haven't been able to figure out the closest place that would have Oak trees or any acceptable type of tree would I could try to harvest for. Can anyone tell me/give me a suggestion?


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

Call the Dept Of Forestry closest to you.
They have boots on the ground and often mark trees that their foresters just fell that you can go cut up.


----------

